# Non!!!! Na...Non?!!  Joyeux anniversaire!!



## Vanda

Aniiiiiiiiiiiiinha,

Espero que já tenho chegado a BUE e que esteja descansada o suficiente para dar uma espiadinha aqui.

Agora é a sua vez:

*Joyeux anniversaire*!!!

Un cadeau. 

​


----------



## Outsider

Je vous souhaite un très joyeux anniversaire, chère amie. 

Et voici mon cadeau...


----------



## romarsan

*Felicidades guapa 

¿Te apetece comer algo mientras conversamos? 

Voy a servir el vino para acompañar.

Abrazos


*


----------



## ewie

Happy Birthday, Nanonzinha
Que le bonheur te suive partout!


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Nanon, un an (de plus), non ???
Un petit cadeau et un joyeux annaniversaire ! 

_​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bonaninanon ! 
Quand on le veut assez fort, celle-ci se retourne et peut te porter sur son dos ! 
 (c'est pour remplacer celle-là . qui semble un peu trop bourrée... hips !)

Bisettes.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicidades, Nanon!!*
​


----------



## Calambur

¡Muy feliz cumple, Nanon!


romarsan said:


> *Voy a servir el vino para acompañar.*


(Y dile a Romy que con si vengo yo, con una sola no alcanza...).


----------



## romarsan

Calambur said:


> ¡Muy feliz cumple, Nanon!
> 
> (Y dile a Romy que con si vengo yo, con una sola no alcanza...).



Tranquila Vivi, tengo la llave de la bodega a buen recaudo.


----------



## Nanon

Vous êtes tous des amours !!!
Merci !!!
Je vous envoie plein de... 

Grâce à vous, ma valise s'est transformée en un énorme bagage affectif...

Adorei os presentes e espero poder retribui-los em breve! 

Y para cargar tantos regalos, se agradece el vinito ... mejor dicho, los vinitos...

Vandinha, eu tive que passar BUE para a semana que vem...

Encore plein de... !


----------

